

Speed Matters for Google Web Search [pdf] - epi0Bauqu
http://code.google.com/speed/files/delayexp.pdf

======
epi0Bauqu
Here's the actual URL to the PDF that I submitted:
<http://code.google.com/speed/files/delayexp.pdf>

HN automatically turned my link into a scribd link...

